# Where have the newbie 'stickys' gone?



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Does anyone know what happened to Grand 's help sticky for the newbies?
They were an invaluable resource.
I am trying to point a newbie in the right direction. Any help appreciated.
.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

It's moved to here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/❤beginners-advice❤.149152/.

And here's the guide for Adelaide: https://uberpeople.net/threads/⭐️adelaide-newbie-guide⭐️.150094/.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> It's moved to here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/❤beginners-advice❤.149152/.
> 
> And here's the guide for Adelaide: https://uberpeople.net/threads/⭐adelaide-newbie-guide⭐.150094/.


Thanks very much Jack. 
What are you doing up at 4:30 in the morning?
Writing a book?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Thanks very much Jack.
> What are you doing up at 4:30 in the morning?
> Writing a book?


No, just reading one.


----------

